# Dealing with debts/arrears (was a query about TV/broadband!)



## scully (7 Nov 2005)

*While this thread originally started with a cutting costs on TV/broadband query it eventually dovetailed with another thread from Scully more to do with managing debt etc. As such I have merged the two threads and moved it to the Banking, Borrowing and Credit Cards forum. If you read down past the initial discussion about TV/broadband packages you will eventually find the additional discussion about debts issues etc. starting with a query about the likelyhood of new SSIA like schemes being introduced at ay stage. Hope that all makes sense! ClubMan.
*

Were tyring to cut costs at home with the intention of having more money to put into a credit union every week.

We have Chorus Digital which is costing us 60 a month. We want to take digital out, as we would prefer to pay 60 if we had sky, but thats not an option where we are renting.

Our 2monthly eircom bill is around 230 euros. With 90 of that on broadband, 3? for line rental, plus call charges and vat.
When we got in chorus digital we were supposed to change to them for telephone charges, but it never happened, and continued to get billed by eircom. A month and a half ago, we arranged a sign up with smart telecom, but again have been billed by eircom, which was our most expensive to date.

Is there a way that we can keep broadband and get rid of the phone. Do we still need to have the line etc  
Or do you think keeping everything, but use calling cards instead. Our most expensive part of the bill is on mobile phones, i dont want to get them barred because in need of emergencys.
Alot of phone offers are not giving us a good rate on mobiles but great rates on everything else. 

ESB works out at over 100 every 2 months.

Any help on trying to cut out these costs.  We need broadband, so even going to a cheaper provider is ok.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*

maybe [broken link removed] might be an option for you. 73 euro per month for braodband, 22 tv channels and phone line (I think phone line runs over the web rather than a physical phone line like eircom, but I am not sure on that).

There are a few wireless broadband options you could go for to.


----------



## scully (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*

thanks for that,

im in limerick, so the magnet offer could not apply to me.

Does wireless broadband, mean no telephone lines


----------



## SteelBlue05 (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*

yes, wireless means no phone lines. If you want broadband without using the phone line you have a few options. You can go for wireless broadband, or cable broadband ( I have NTL Cable broadband, does Chorus offer broadband over its cable?)

There a few posts about this in this site, try searching for "wireless broadband".

The only thing is some wireless broadband options are pricey. But with cancelling your Eircom line and going for a good priced wireless or cable broadband should save you money.

I found this site http://www.broadband.gov.ie/ uselful. There are some links on teh bottom left to find "broadband options in your area" etc.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*

magnet.ie is available in Limerick too according to the site.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*

UTV Broadband requires a phone line, but all local/national/GB calls are free.  Cost is standard line rental + €29.99 broadband charge per month.  Should work out cheaper than Eircom for what is essentially the same package.

Metro broadband ([broken link removed]) from Digiweb is available in Limerick and does not require a phone line (i.e. is wireless).


----------



## scully (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*

hmmmm

has anyone used or heard of these guys [broken link removed]


----------



## SteelBlue05 (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> hmmmm
> 
> has anyone used or heard of these guys [broken link removed]


 
They are fairly new but havnt heard any negative news on them. I was going to take up the 35eurp per month offer but I already had NTL so went with that.

Its a good deal that one for 35euro per month (42.35 after VAT). The broadband alone at 3MB is faster than Smart Telecom 2MB. NTLs equivalent 3MB is 45 euro so this deal is the best of the lot.


----------



## demoivre (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*

Have a look at bb suppliers in your area in here http://www.broadband.gov.ie/BBInfo/home.aspx


----------



## scully (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*



			
				demoivre said:
			
		

> Have a look at bb suppliers in your area in here http://www.broadband.gov.ie/BBInfo/home.aspx


 
BB? do you  mean BT


----------



## Humpback (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> hmmmm
> 
> has anyone used or heard of these guys [broken link removed]


 
I've used Digiweb for some of their other services and have had nothing but problems with them.

They've got their Government broadband contracts now so the regular consumer doesn't appear to matter as much to them any more. 

Pretty poor customer service was the main problem.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> BB? do you mean BT


 
BB= BroadBand


----------



## scully (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*

had a look at a few. 
That metro broadband looks good.
Irish Broadband is doing a good deal for Wirless Broadband for 48 inc vat


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Nov 2005)

*Re: Cutting Costs*

If you check out www.boards.ie the feedback on Irish Broadband isn't great.  A lot depends on your line of site to an antenna I think.


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

Since I missed the SSIA product and It was too late to join it, I was wondering if they would do this again or a product similiar.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

I very much doubt it but who knows...? Are you availing of pension contribution tax benefits?


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

no nothing like that.

i wanted to wait until i was married and settled in a house before i start knowing finance wise how much i could put towards a pension.

Tax benefits? you mean rent releif etc?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

No I meant pension tax relief but if you are concentrating on buying a house first then forget about the pension for now (other than taking advantage of any employer contributions if applicable). Obviously you should be claiming any tax credits and reliefs available to you. See this thread for example. It is very unlikely that anything like the _SSIA _scheme will come along again under the prevailing economic conditions. It was a great deal for savers who availed of it but many commentators and participants (including myself) feel that it was a ridiculous scheme for the _Government _to bring in.


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

I have read that thread. But the only thing that applies to me is that i wasnt claiming rent relief. 

i dont think PRSI is been deducted from me. I dont even get a payslip. Im back from been on holiday, and he cant tell me if im due wages today for the week i worked before going away. I know im definetely entitled to them as i get paid on a wednesday for the previous week worked. So when i went on hols i got eventual got my holiday pay that was 1 weeks wage and 3 holiday pay. 
he said he will look at his calendar. These are the things i have to put up with. Im the only employee he has got. Its like i have to do the work for him, and he doubts my opinions etc.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> i dont think PRSI is been deducted from me. I dont even get a payslip. Im back from been on holiday, and he cant tell me if im due wages today for the week i worked before going away. I know im definetely entitled to them as i get paid on a wednesday for the previous week worked. So when i went on hols i got eventual got my holiday pay that was 1 weeks wage and 3 holiday pay.
> he said he will look at his calendar. These are the things i have to put up with. Im the only employee he has got. Its like i have to do the work for him, and he doubts my opinions etc.


Maybe you are not liable for _PRSI _due to you being on low wages or something? What about tax? What are your net and gross income figures (per week, month or year)? You can at least estimate your liabilities and expected net income using [broken link removed]. You have a legal entitlement to payslips (and _P60s _etc.) so if you are having problems with these you should sort it out immediately and contact the DETE Employment Rights section and/or Revenue as a matter of urgency. It is your responsibility to make sure that your tax affairs are kept up to date although your employer obviously also has obligations in this context too. Every employee needs to get payslips, _P60s_ statements of tax credits etc. and double check their figures because mistakes can be made (by the employer and _Revenue_). Perhaps you should be looking for a new job with a more reputable/dependable employer?


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

I agree. I do however open mail so i see my TFA Certs every year. I have to ask for my P60's also, but i did get them. 
I have asked him to give me payslips, but he said he can do one up on word and its as simple as that. But im not sure thats sufficient. Its not going to show up my cummilative gross or tax etc.
I earn 18,500 a year. I get paid weekly so I get 355.77 gross, and 339.81 net. But not sure if im due to pay PRSI

These are the type of problems i am having, like before going on holidays he wasnt going to pay me my holiday pay before i leave etc, he said to me 2 days before the holiday you have a nice surprise in the bank. When i checked he decided after all to give me my holiday pay, but as far as im concerned its not really a surprise because i was due them all along. 
This morning i asked him about my wages today, he said he will look into it, 3 hours later i asked him has he looked into it, he said no, and to remind him later. Now he is gone out and may not be back for another 2 hours etc. 
He is not consistent or on top of things when it comes to holidays, days off, wages etc. I dont even get paid time and a half, or the rates you work when working bank holidays, we work around europe so i cant take our public holidays off, i get whatever country we are working in public holidays, but sometimes i lose out that way and public holidays are not balancing out etc. I just have to get out.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> I have to ask for my P60's also, but i did get them.


I presume you meant "did not"?



> I have asked him to give me payslips, but he said he can do one up on word and its as simple as that. But im not sure thats sufficient. Its not going to show up my cummilative gross or tax etc.


Even an ad-hoc payslip would do but it should show gross, deductions (tax,_ PRSI _etc.) and net. Anything else is insufficient and in breach of the employer's obligations. Note that, apart from the fact that they are a statutory entitlement to the employee and obligation on the employer to provide, if/when you come to applying for a mortgage payslips and_ P60s _will be extremely important.



> I earn 18,500 a year. I get paid weekly so I get 355.77 gross, and 339.81 net. But not sure if im due to pay PRSI


Assuming you are single _Karl Grabe's_ tax calculator estimates that your net weekly pay should be €330.27 with tax of €16.35 and PRSI of €9.15. It's possible that the _PRSI _figure is wrong if you are not actually on _Class A1 PRSI _(since this is the only one that the calculator deals with/assumes - I suspect that you might actually be on Class AX) which would suggest that your net may be more or less correct.



> These are the type of problems i am having, like before going on holidays he wasnt going to pay me my holiday pay before i leave etc, he said to me 2 days before the holiday you have a nice surprise in the bank. When i checked he decided after all to give me my holiday pay, but as far as im concerned its not really a surprise because i was due them all along.
> This morning i asked him about my wages today, he said he will look into it, 3 hours later i asked him has he looked into it, he said no, and to remind him later. Now he is gone out and may not be back for another 2 hours etc.
> He is not consistent or on top of things when it comes to holidays, days off, wages etc. I dont even get paid time and a half, or the rates you work when working bank holidays, we work around europe so i cant take our public holidays off, i get whatever country we are working in public holidays, but sometimes i lose out that way and public holidays are not balancing out etc. I just have to get out.


Sounds to me like you do need to find a new job alright.


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

If he sorted out properly running the business and his only employee then things could be alot better, and i could enjoy it a bit more. 

Combining my other threads i have decided to continue paying off the loan as normal for the time been. Pay some bills that are overdue and have a little spending money for Christmas.
Once the new year kicks in, im seriously considering saving. However I cant see myself saving for the next 3 years without getting anything in return for it. ie I would love to save until the summer time and buy a nice small cheap car, and go on a nice holiday. Like a short term saving period. Then continue saving again etc for the big one which is the wedding & mortgage etc, this would be a 2 or 3 year period. However my prioritises could change during the summer. I could decide with the money i would spend on car and holiday to pay off the loan. And apply for 100% mortgage. Once i have the house then i could save for the car and holiday and wedding then etc.

Its either one or the other for me, but i cant decide what i will choose.
If you were in my position which would you pick.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

I would probably priortise saving for the house if I did not already own one. Don't forget that even with a 100% mortgage you will still need money when buying (e.g. legal fees, fitting the house out etc.). If I was on a budget then I would also make sure to keep the wedding small/manageable instead of letting it explode out of all control (in financial terms) as many people seem to allow happen. I would only look at saving for a car if it was essential (e.g. for work etc.) and then would look for a reasonable second hand one rather than anything fancy or new. Obviously we all need a break so I would certainly make sure to get some sort of holiday but only within the budget that is set by all the other priorities and demands. All of this assumes that any serious/high cost debts have been dealt with and brought under control first as this should be the number one priority. (I'm not familiar with your other threads/posts but I take it that you have outstanding debts than need attention). Hope this helps.


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

thanks for the help.
the debt i have at the moment is 
4800 loan
1000 bank overdraft (but would you call this a debt, if you keep to the limit?)
380 eircom
140 esb
160 chorus


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> thanks for the help.
> the debt i have at the moment is
> 4800 loan


What rate (_APR_), type (fixed/variable), term, outstanding balance, lender, monthly repayments, purpose etc.?



> 1000 bank overdraft (but would you call this a debt, if you keep to the limit?)


Of course it's a debt. Again - what rate is being charged, authorised or unauthorised overdraft, is this amount always outstanding?



> 380 eircom
> 140 esb
> 160 chorus


Do you mean arrears or monthly/bi-monthly bills?

Have you followed the advice posted in the key topics here and maintained a spending diary for a while, drawn up a budget (and stuck to it), implemented a plan for dealing with your debts etc.?


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> What rate (_APR_), type (fixed/variable), term, outstanding balance, lender, monthly repayments, purpose etc.?


 
Not sure of the rate, it is a variable loan, with outstanding balance of approx 4800 over 4 years. It was with GE Capital for holiday. 




> Of course it's a debt. Again - what rate is being charged, authorised or unauthorised overdraft, is this amount always outstanding?


 
Again not sure on BOI rate. For the past month this amount has been outstanding. When i put my wages in there, all of it needs to come back out. Giving me no time to build it back up.




> Do you mean arrears or monthly/bi-monthly bills?


 
Arrears



> Have you followed the advice posted in the key topics here and maintained a spending diary for a while, drawn up a budget (and stuck to it), implemented a plan for dealing with your debts etc.?


 
I have tried to stick with a budget, i find it quite hard. As there is so much to pay back and im not sure what i can do first. 
I was going to start with the bills, then move onto clearing the overdraft (and maybe cancelling it), the loan will have a regular outgoing of 40 a week.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

Do you need Eircom and Chorus?  How mant months arrears do the above amounts represent?

€4800 paid back over 4 years seems like a poor choice of financing for a holdiay (i.e. the benefit is long gone, but you are still paying back the loan).  If this is a variable rate loan, you should be able to repay early without penalty.  This will allow you to qualify for a higher mortgage (loan repayments are taken away from your net income when calculating ability to pay).  

The overdraft is probably costing 10/11% APR.


----------



## Joe Nonety (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

One slightly similiar scheme to the SSIA is the Forest Investmen Plan (http://www.irish-forestry.ie) with a projected 8.5% interest per annum over 10 years. Its obviously nowhere near as generous as the SSIA especially as the 8.5% isn't guaranteed while the 25% government contribution in the SSIA is.
Still it is tax free and you don't necessarily have to wait 10 years as you can sell the shares to any interested parties before the 10 years are up if you wish.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

You should check the details and rates of each debt and see if rationalising/consolidating onto a cheaper form of credit might be a prudent option. If you are still paying off the last holiday then I would think twice about taking another holiday until the debts are cleared. Even if you find it difficult you simply need to set a reasonable budget and stick to it to live within (and, at least until the debts are repaid, below) your means. You needs to look critically/objectively at your debts and spending and cut out anything that is not absolutely necessary if you want to regain control of your finances. Have a read of the resources that I mentioned above as they contain a wealth of useful information and advice.

Before you start lumping money into the forestry funds you should check out the existing threads on this issue and weigh up the pros and cons and suitability to your situation. Right now it seems to me that you need to forget about saving/investing at least until you have sorted out your debts/arrears and have them under control.


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Do you need Eircom and Chorus? How mant months arrears do the above amounts represent?


 
We had chorus digital that was 60 per month. We owe 3 months with them. We are also cancelling the digital and going back to the normal 29.99 per month.

We owe eircom 2 bills. We are looking at cheaper broadband options, and cheaper calls.


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				Joe Nonety said:
			
		

> One slightly similiar scheme to the SSIA is the Forest Investmen Plan (http://www.irish-forestry.ie) with a projected 8.5% interest per annum over 10 years. Its obviously nowhere near as generous as the SSIA especially as the 8.5% isn't guaranteed while the 25% government contribution in the SSIA is.
> Still it is tax free and you don't necessarily have to wait 10 years as you can sell the shares to any interested parties before the 10 years are up if you wish.


 
Joe

Thanks for the link, but to be honest i think i will give this a miss.
I am not educated enough about the investment side of things.

Maybe when my finances are back on track and i have a few bob to put aside, i will reconsider investing.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> We had chorus digital that was 60 per month. We owe 3 months with them. We are also cancelling the digital and going back to the normal 29.99 per month.
> 
> We owe eircom 2 bills. We are looking at cheaper broadband options, and cheaper calls.


Do you really need multi-channel cable and broadband at all at least while you are dealing with your debts? Remember that many of these packages lock you in for at least a year so if you are having problems with finances this lack of flexibility can be problematic.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> We had chorus digital that was 60 per month. We owe 3 months with them. We are also cancelling the digital and going back to the normal 29.99 per month.
> 
> We owe eircom 2 bills. We are looking at cheaper broadband options, and cheaper calls.


]


Check out [broken link removed], who offer an all in one phone, broadband and tv package for around €80 a month.  I presume this works out cheaper than Chorus + Eircom?  I think their calls might be free off peak.

Hate to say it, but I would consider ditching broadband altogether for a while, as it ain't exactly essential.


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> Check out [broken link removed], who offer an all in one phone, broadband and tv package for around €80 a month. I presume this works out cheaper than Chorus + Eircom? I think their calls might be free off peak.
> ...


 
Were in Limerick, I did call Magnet but there all in one package is not available here. Maybe within the next 6 months they said.


I couldnt do without broadband, so were trying to find a cheaper option instead. We are even thinking of ditching the phone line and phone calls, and try wireless. 
We would need to use of mobiles instead. However, we would use calling cards instead of credit, as it may be much more cheaper.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> I couldnt do without broadband


When you're dealing with debt you may have to do without things that are ultimately not essential.


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> When you're dealing with debt you may have to do without things that are ultimately not essential.


 
I agree. I must speak with my partner about this and see if we can come to an agreement.

Oh yes, I am owed a weeks wage. He decided to think about me after all. This would be a great help, as i can at least get the eircom bill paid in full, i have been cut off.

next week chorus paid in full.

week after esb paid in full.

Then i should be back on track to put weekly amounts away, and just have the overdraft to sort out. At least until christmas i will keep the loan at 152 per month, but if im cancelling the payment protection it will be 129.94 per month. 

in Jan if i decide to try pay the loan off in 6 months then i will be completely debt free. So i would have paid a 5000 loan over the course of 4 years paid in full inc interest in under 1 year.

Would you think this would look good on record when applying for mortgage etc.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				scully said:
			
		

> Would you think this would look good on record when applying for mortgage etc.


Worse than not ever having had debts or missed credit repayments (if applicable) but better than having outstanding debts and ongoing missed credit repayments. On the other hand on a salary of €18,500 you're going to be hard pushed to get a mortgage that covers any property on sale these days although you haven't said what your partner earns.


----------



## scully (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Worse than not ever having had debts or missed credit repayments (if applicable) but better than having outstanding debts and ongoing missed credit repayments. On the other hand on a salary of €18,500 you're going to be hard pushed to get a mortgage that covers any property on sale these days although you haven't said what your partner earns.


 
my partner earns 200 a week. Disability and blind supplement allowance.

With our combined income we could afford a 100% mortgage of 180,000

I did have previous missed credit payments before with a BOI loan. 4000 was in arrears for several months, anytime a weekly payment went though, it seemed that nothing was bringing it down as the interest brought it back up again. I did have reminders and it was going to be forward to the legal department, but instead we agreed i would pay 100 back every week.  But i decided to pay 200 a week back instead. I cleared the loan before the due date on the loan agreement. I was told though that from the date the loan was paid i would be on a bad list for 5 years. That was a year ago. But so far the loan i have now is been paid fine, and with my plan of paying it full in 6 months time will still go ahead.

hmmm re-thinking it now im not sure if i will be approved for a mortgage.
oh partner has no loans, but have an overdraft facility of 500. Has not gone over this.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

Any missed payments on your  may go against you when applying for a mortgage. Obviously most mortgage lenders ideally like to see customers with clean credit and healthy income and savings histories/track records.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*

Maybe this thread should be split, or merged with this one ?

We've 'kinda' strayed off the original topic

"Is there any other SSIA type products coming?"


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Is there Any other SSIA type products coming?*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Maybe this thread should be split, or merged with this one ?
> 
> We've 'kinda' strayed off the original topic
> 
> "Is there any other SSIA type products coming?"


True - but I think that the original question about _SSIA _like schemes is a bit irrelevant in the greater scheme of things. I will merge the two threads anyway.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Nov 2005)

Maybe we should just call it "Scully's Thread"?


----------



## scully (10 Nov 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Maybe we should just call it "Scully's Thread"?


 
i'd likek that lol, that way i can ask all my questions lol


Well i did have a discussion with my partner, and we have decided to get rid of eircom all together. 
Now we both want broadband kept in, so partner will try get some solo gigs in order to keep payments with that.
Chorus digital will be down graded to just cable. 

Im just going to work out and see how much savings that would make.

This would save us an extra 200 every 2 months.


----------



## daltonr (10 Nov 2005)

If you can afford to keep it I'd hold on to Broadband.   I suspect there might be other non essentials you could get rid of first, and you seem to be doing that.

The reason I'd keep broadband is the very thing you're doing right now,  learning.  If you do decide to keep your internet connection then use it to the full.   Your finances are not hard to get the hang of, an hour or two in front of the computer will do wonders.

Keep asking questions on AAM and make use of GOOGLE and OASIS.GOV.IE and other wegsites.

As for your various debts.  Dig out the paper work or ring the people you got the loans from and ask them for:

The APR (Annual Percent Rate)
The Expected Finish Date (For the loan.   Doesn't apply to the overdraft).

Check if you're paying payment protection on the loan,  you might be.   You probably don't need it.  You could save a bit by cancelling that.

-Rd


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Nov 2005)

scully said:
			
		

> Chorus digital will be down graded to just cable.


If you want to shave a few more quid off your monthly outgoings, you might also consider cutting the Chorus subscription altogether. First check out the small print in your T&Cs as to who exactly "owns" the satellite dish and other paraphernalia, after all these years. It may well be that it still "belongs" to Chorus and they'll (eventually!) send a bod out to remove it all. But in the meantime you can pick up the necessary replacement hardware very cheaply on the second-hand market and then pick up all the BBC channels (1,2,3 and 4) plus a whole host of other channels (some crap, others good) for nowt. And — pending future developments — you should be able to get all the Irish channels on an old-fashioned analogue aerial. If you really miss ITV and Channel 4, you could get someone in the UK to order, activate and forward on an old Sky FTV card. See the "satellite" forum on Boards.ie for further details. Thereafter, your only recurring outlay is the price of the annual Tee-vee licence (of which I'll say nothing here!  )

Just saying this 'cause I went that route myself, a couple of years ago. So far it's saved me about €600/€900, and €300 p.a. from here on... — and the kids still have a vast range of TV channels to choose from (ad-free, in the case of the Beeb!) _Sayonara_, Sky One/Nick Jr.!  Now, if only I could block out the bloody six-out-of-every-twenty-minutes ads on RTÉ...


----------



## scully (10 Nov 2005)

daltonr said:
			
		

> If you can afford to keep it I'd hold on to Broadband.   I suspect there might be other non essentials you could get rid of first, and you seem to be doing that.



Chorus will be downgrades to 29.99 a month for basic, but they also do cable broadband, that needs no line rental.  If we cut eircom off altogether or only bills would be Chorus TV & Broadand for 65 and ESB which usually works out at between 60 - 80 every 2 months. On a weekly income we would need to put 25 away for bills then. 



> As for your various debts.  Dig out the paper work or ring the people you got the loans from and ask them for:
> 
> The APR (Annual Percent Rate)
> The Expected Finish Date (For the loan.   Doesn't apply to the overdraft).



I will look for the paperwork, but the loan finish date would be August 2009.
But im planning to have the loan finished by Summer 2006.



> Check if you're paying payment protection on the loan,  you might be.   You probably don't need it.  You could save a bit by cancelling that.
> -Rd



Yes, Im paying an extra 25 for payment protection every month. So if i kept paying this it would cost me 1200 over the course of the loan. I rang GE Money, and they said i could cancel it, but i need it in writing.


----------



## scully (10 Nov 2005)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> If you want to shave a few more quid off your monthly outgoings, you might also consider cutting the Chorus subscription altogether. First check out the small print in your T&Cs as to who exactly "owns" the satellite dish and other paraphernalia, after all these years. It may well be that it still "belongs" to Chorus and they'll (eventually!) send a bod out to remove it all.



Its chorus digital that we have, there is no satelite dish involved. 



> But in the meantime you can pick up the necessary replacement hardware very cheaply on the second-hand market and then pick up all the BBC channels (1,2,3 and 4) plus a whole host of other channels (some crap, others good) for nowt. And — pending future developments — you should be able to get all the Irish channels on an old-fashioned analogue aerial. If you really miss ITV and Channel 4, you could get someone in the UK to order, activate and forward on an old Sky FTV card. See the "satellite" forum on Boards.ie for further details. Thereafter, your only recurring outlay is the price of the annual Tee-vee licence (of which I'll say nothing here!  )



Were living in a rented 2nd floor building, and were not left touch the outside walls as we are living on a main street which is owned by the council. plus the building is so old were not left install anything for fear of breaking.
As for TV Licence, I think partner gets that free for life with his disability. Would need to check up on that.

About the Ads, partner watches WWE wrestling, and the amount of ads on it is unbelievable.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Nov 2005)

scully said:
			
		

> but i need it in writing.


You mean _they_ "need" it in writing... Do it, and fast! Scrap what I said earlier about the digital satellite options, since you probably don't have control over that...


----------



## scully (10 Nov 2005)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> You mean _they_ "need" it in writing... Do it, and fast! Scrap what I said earlier about the digital satellite options, since you probably don't have control over that...



Definetely.  When they speak to you on the phone about how payment protection helps and its "_only_" 25 a month, you dont realise how much it all adds up to. I mean 1200 is alot.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Nov 2005)

They're just doing their job, which is to rack up as much profit as possible. _Caveat emptor_, and all that...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2005)

scully said:
			
		

> partner watches WWE wrestling


I thought your partner was blind? I also thought that you were trying to cut back on your non essential spending?


----------



## scully (11 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I thought your partner was blind? I also thought that you were trying to cut back on your non essential spending?



Yes my partner is blind, but not fully blind. Its called Stargradts Disease. He cant see out through the centre of his eyes, but peripheral. He can only see shapes but not what the image is. If you understand what i mean. When your vision is at a certain level you are legally blind.  I think his vision is either 200/200 or 400/600  something like that. Its in the hundreds anyway.

Dont worry he sees an eye doctor every year and everything he qualifies for has been means tested. He has this since a young child. And throughout the years it gets worse and to a certain stage. Im not sure if he becomes fully blind, but i quess it will deteriate like with any person as they get older.

As part of chorus digital we had sky sports 1.2.3 and all 9 movie channels. This is where he would have watched wrestling.  But since we are taking out the sports and movies, we just have basic cable with about 20 or so channels for 29.99 a month. When he watches tv he looks through a viewing glass. As glasses wont help him.


----------



## scully (11 Nov 2005)

we have decided not to go anywhere for christmas. We were going to use our bonuses for the trip as it wasnt part of our budget. And only if all the bills were settled.


----------

